# Are these worth the price?



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys i need a little help i looked these cars up on ebay and other places but i want your honest opinion are they worth $120 for all 4 these are the best pics he has and when i ask for side shots hes to busy to do them i get leary when im not their to look over properly but i ask the legions here for help he wants to close the deal this weekend .


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

IMHO- I'd pass...even if I had the money to waste. BTW- what make are the two that are not Aurora ?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

I have glasses and i cant even tell i thought it was a crazy price but i thought id look here to experienced collectors befor i bought them


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The Vette and the Ferrari are Eldon.

Marty


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

MARTY IS RIGHT...THEY ARE ELDON....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

admin can delete


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

The chassis are eldon not the bodies though? Just so I can make sure when I referenced mr beers book for that particular body style I at least found the right one


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> The chassis are eldon not the bodies though? Just so I can make sure when I referenced mr beers book for that particular body style I at least found the right one


 Yes the bodies are Eldon also.

Marty


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow I could have sworn they were t jets so close


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Marty do you or an open question for members here do you have any eldon and theys to put side by side to look at any differences ie two Ferrari of the same modle type but by diff companies


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NOT worth it, save your money


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Again thanks


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Hey Marty do you or an open question for members here do you have any eldon and theys to put side by side to look at any differences ie two Ferrari of the same modle type but by diff companies


Here ya go:













Marty


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW  the bodies really DO look Close ! ...tho the 'Vettes are Different years.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I think the reg GT40 with the black strip has some value. Maybe 30-40 bucks bu the others are easy to come by. I have two of those Ferrari.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Marty is their a way i can get a copy of those pics for my reference manual i keep.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Marty is their a way i can get a copy of those pics for my reference manual i keep.


 Sure. You should be able to right click on the picture, then choose "save picture as" and you then choose where you want to save them. If that doesn't work they are in my photobucket album "Eldon slot cars". My user name is mrtc4w.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrtc4w/library/Eldon Slot Cars?sort=3&page=1

Marty


----------

